
Steemit Bridges Blockchain and Social Media, but How Does It Work? - r721
http://www.coindesk.com/steemit-blockchain-social-media-how-works/
======
Stephen_T
I saw a couple of post by people complaining that they couldn't get their
Steem tokens out of the Steem system and into Bitcoin - has this been
resolved?

